# Daily call fails over network



## stv_t (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi,
My Tivo recently had a GSOD which it recovered from but since then it has failed all of the daily calls via the network. I have re-run nic-install-tivo and te daily call in the configuration is set to network as shown below.

The network card is working correctly for tivoweb+ and telnet. However when it tries to make the daily call despite having set the dial prefix to ',#401" it tries to dial out using the on-board modem rather than over the network. If I connect the phone then the call succeeds and the guide information is updated correctly. 
Does anyone have any ideas what I can try to correct this. Is it possible that during the GOSD cleanup process something was deleted which is required to make the daily call over the network. 
I have attached extracts from the svclog file, which shows the successful modem connection and also the failures over the network, and the tclog file

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Current/New Configuration:
timing setting = optimal
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 192.168.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = network

/var/log/svclog
client_modemstat TCD_ID=02300006020CF48 CALL_ID=1136591521 TIME=1136591652 CALL_FAILURES=0 PREVIOUS_FAILURES=1
tclient_hangup TCD_ID=02300006020CF48 CALL_ID=1136591521 TIME=1136591652 CODE=0
msg_read CALL_ID=1136591521 TIME=1136591656 MSG_ID=1261096 SERVER_ID=<No ServerId> SERVER_VERSION=0 MSG_SUBJ="Please Make a Daily Call Soon" FROM_ID=2
tclient_result CALL_ID=1136591521 TIME=1136593165 STATUS=Succeeded
msg_read CALL_ID=1136591521 TIME=1136630041 MSG_ID=1271190 SERVER_ID=<No ServerId> SERVER_VERSION=0 MSG_SUBJ="A lineup change has occurred" FROM_ID=1
ird_id CALL_ID=1136630709 TIME=1136630722 ID=5320CF48
tclient_dialcode CALL_ID=1136630709 TIME=1136630733 CODE=12 PHONE=08081050005 PREFIX=,#401 CALL_WAIT_PREFIX={} PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=0 TONE_OR_PULSE=T MODEM_MODE=V34
tclient_result CALL_ID=1136630709 TIME=1136630738 STATUS=Failed
tclient_modemstat CALL_ID=1136630709 TIME=1136630745 CALL_FAILURES=1 PREVIOUS_FAILURES=0

/var/log/tclog
01/15:02:15:50: /tvbin/TClient: Start TCD411 Request ==================
01/15:02:15:50: /tvbin/TClient: areaCode: 
01/15:02:15:50: /tvbin/TClient: prefix: {}
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialInAreaCode: {}
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: curPhNum: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: objVer: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: tcdId: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: callId: 1137291311
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix: ,#401
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneCheck: 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: offHookDetect: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: tonePulseDial: P
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitPrefix: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeAuth: 3
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: callType: TS_SR_ACCEPTED
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: End TCD411 Request ==================
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: Start Ident =====================
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: version: 3
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: centerID: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: reasonCode: 1
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: softwareDesc: 468089-51|468071-1|468073-1|468075-1|468077-1|468079-1|468081-1|468083-1|468085-1|468087-1|468090-1|468091-1|468092-1|468093-1|468094-1|468095-1|468096-1|468097-1|468098-1|468099-1|468100-1|468101-1|468102-1|468103-1|468104-1|468105-1|468106-1|468107-1|468108-1|468109-1|468110-1|468111-1|468112-1|468113-1|468114-1|468115-1|468116-1|468117-1|468118-1|468119-1|468120-1|468121-1|468122-1|468123-1|468124-1|468125-1|468127-1|468128-1|468129-1|468130-1|468131-1|468132-1|468133-1|468134-1|468135-1|468136-1|468137-1|468138-1|468139-1|24252-77|24264-362|387715-4|61464-40|24273-54|24294-76|427608-4|24306-72|24337-54|24352-638|24358-36|24380-12|
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: locationID: RH6-795
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: sequenceCookie: 12345678
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: headendID: 0001206-13175|RH6Ant-13175|
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseDesc: showcase0-0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: inventoryFile: 0001206-13155|RH6Ant-13155-t2|ids:uk
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: waitingCount: 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialConfig: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: confInfo: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: messageDesc: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: irdbVersion: 267
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: genreVersion: 35
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: logoVersion: 24
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: affiliationVersion: 8
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseVersion: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: configParameterList: zip=RH6,dar=,rcq=75,tz=,as=,tun=,suc=7
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: sourceParameterList: st=5,con=7,drm=,ekr=,ccn=20053,brn=PHILIPS,lin=1,irs=350;st=1,con=1,drm=,ekr=,ccn=,brn=,lin=16,irs=
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: apgOnly: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: useChksums: TRUE
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: premiumShowcases: SC_bsky50-226|SC_bsky55-225|SC_bsky59-226|SC_bsky62-224|SC_chfour56-229|SC_chfour57-229|SC_chfour66-230|SC_iGuideUK1-220|SC_ukgold58-225|
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: captureRequests: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: menuItems: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: otherDataSets: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: rbBackgrounds: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dataGroupList: CR_Standard|DG_standard|MI_Standard|SC_bsky50|SC_bsky55|SC_bsky59|SC_bsky62|SC_chfour56|SC_chfour57|SC_chfour66|SC_iGuideUK1|SC_ukgold58|SF_SerialLogging|SW_released
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: lstAvalancheDnload: 0,0 0,0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: userInitiated: 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: End Ident =====================
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: 
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: Logging camid.
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: CAM_ID not found.
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: Ird Id.
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = ,#401
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix == {}
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 1
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 1
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: Starting dial.expect with:
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = T
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = ,#401
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix = {}
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: useV34 = 0
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
01/15:02:15:51: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
01/15:02:15:59: /tvbin/TClient: Whole result is spawn /tvbin/modemtest -expect 
ATZ
ATZ
OK
Checking for modem type...
ATI3
P2109-V90
OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
ATQ0
OK
ATS0=0
OK
AT+GCI=B4
OK
Speed set command: 401
DialPrefix set to: 
AT-STE=2
OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34
OK
ATW1X4
OK
ATX3
OK
AT-TTE=1500,200,500
OK
Current line voltage (in volts, of course!): 
AT-TRV
1.40
OK
new modem...line status interrupt disabled
ATDT08081050005
NO CARRIER
Modem dialup failure. Reason follows:
ATS86?
025
OK
Extention went offhook
dialcode is:12
01/15:02:15:59: /tvbin/TClient: PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
01/15:02:16:04: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed CL| 30 24
Saving 'CL|12' to result file
01/15:02:16:04: /tvbin/TClient: writing Failed to LastCallStatus
01/15:02:16:04: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|12
01/15:02:16:05: /tvbin/TClient: TClient login: 1
01/15:02:16:05: /tvbin/TClient: TClient backhaulDone: 0


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You shouldn't need the ,#401 for a UK machine. Have you checked the network config file /etc/rc.d/rc.net to see whether that is setup correctly? It should have 2 lines of routing information and should therefore look similar to the following:-

```
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/ax88796.o macaddr=69C6AF timing=3 ; then
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.99.202 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
        /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.99.1
fi
```
I have also sent you a PM about something in your post you should edit.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

This is sometimes caused by a race condition at startup.

You could try backgrounding the various hacks started in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
by making sure that the lines end with space &.

e.g. /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &


----------



## stv_t (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the help I've removed the ',#401" and started the hacks in the background and all is now OK.

Thanks Again
Stv T


----------

